# Guia para el Creador



## chclau (Sep 27, 2012)

Muchas veces veo que hay gente que discute el hecho de que la Biblia (o el Coran, o el libro que Uds. quieran) pueda ser realmente de inspiracion divina. No es mi intencion entrar en esa polemica, cada uno con sus creencias y todos amigos.

Algunos, de orientacion cientifica, pretenden que de ser cierta la inspiracion divina, deberia haber un mensaje que solamente la gente de muchos siglos despues pudiera entender (y eso teoricamente convenceria a los escepticos del futuro, suponiendo que el Creador, por alguna razon, no tuviera planeado seguir charlando con sus creados). Por ejemplo, podria haber puesto en la Biblia que las cosas estan formados por ladrillos y estos a su vez por ladrillos y asi siguiendo hasta que los ladrillos mas pequeños son mas chicos que dividir el grosor de un pelo por tres, y el resultado por setenta, y nuevamente por setenta, y nuevamente por setenta.

Supongamos que las computadoras siguen avanzando y hay programas en los que podemos crear Universos bastante complejos. En este nuevo papel de Creador... que mensaje le dejarian a las generaciones futuras de su creacion para convencerlos? (o, lo que es casi lo mismo, que mensaje hubieran querido recibir de nuestro Creador para convencerse de su existencia?).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 27, 2012)

. . .  y Dios creó el SMS !


----------



## BKAR (Sep 27, 2012)

que se acuerden se su creador...seria lo minimo, no creen?


----------



## gabriel17 (Sep 27, 2012)

tiene que haber un arquitecto para tan grandiosa creacion


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 27, 2012)

Si yo fuera Dios, no vería la necesidad de "esconderme", simplemente estaría presente en cuerpo o la forma que tuviera. Por este motivo no dejaría ningún mensaje, cualquiera de mi creación podría comunicarse de forma inequívoca conmigo.


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

Black, supongamos que pudieras convencerlos que eres Dios, como evitarias que el contenido de las charlas fuera:
- quiero mas dinero
- que me importa el dinero, yo lo que quiero es estar sano
 - quiero tener hijos 
 - no quiero tener mas hijos y encargate de los que ya tengo
- no quiero envejecer
- me quiero morir
- quiero una novia mas linda 
- quiero diez novias
- quiero que mi novio me sea fiel
- mi novia es muy linda pero no sabe cocinar ni un huevo duro
Etc
Etc
Etc


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 28, 2012)

No haciendo ningún milagro para nadie. Tal como a un hijo, yo hice hasta acá, ahora te toca a vos.


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Black, supongamos que pudieras convencerlos que eres Dios, como evitarias que el contenido de las charlas fuera:
> - quiero mas dinero
> - que me importa el dinero, yo lo que quiero es estar sano
> - quiero tener hijos
> ...



Por reducción al absurdo ó por lógica ó enseñando que la solución está dentro del planteamiento del problema. 

- mi novia es muy linda pero no sabe cocinar ni un huevo duro  *Pues cocínalo tú*
- quiero una novia mas linda  *Deja a la que tienes y búscala*
- que me importa el dinero, yo lo que quiero es estar sano  *Pues cuídate* 
- quiero tener hijos  *Si estás impedido por naturaleza, toma a uno adoptado. Si ésta opción es imposible, resígnate y disfruta de lo que sí está a tu alcance*.

...Al fin y al cabo Dios, no es un viejecito de blancas barbas si no física y matemáticas divirtiendose juntos.


Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

Bueno, pero ahora vienen las preguntas mas dificiles, porque... yo tambien crio a mi hijo para que se las arregle solo, pero si lo atacan entre muchos, no voy a tratar de ayudarlo?

Que pasa cuando la gente te pregunta por que hay terremotos, como es que hay niños que sin ninguna culpa mueren terriblemente, o son explotados, que le decis a la gente que tiene que sufrir... las preguntas no tienen fin.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Sep 28, 2012)

Si yo fuera Dios, tené la seguridad de que eso no ocurriría, no haría una creación para que sufran. Esa preguntas no existirían.


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

En este momento me viene a la memoria que en la serie de novelas del Mochilero Galactico, de Douglas Adams, en uno de los capitulos van a ver el mensaje de Dios a su creacion, que esta escrito en letras de fuego en las Montañas Quentulus Quazgar. No se si ponerlo aca porque seria algo asi como un spoiler, no? (aunque el libro ya tiene sus años)


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, pero ahora vienen las preguntas mas dificiles, porque... yo tambien crio a mi hijo para que se las arregle solo, pero si lo atacan entre muchos, no voy a tratar de ayudarlo?
> 
> Que pasa cuando la gente te pregunta por que hay terremotos, como es que hay niños que sin ninguna culpa mueren terriblemente, o son explotados, que le decis a la gente que tiene que sufrir... las preguntas no tienen fin.



Que no somos hijos de ...  Si no producto de ...

Si quieres llamar *Padre* a una ecuación, puedes hacerlo. Al igual que las Oraciones ó rezos son buenos porque alivian de culpa, y expresan nuestros sentimientos. Nos dejan reconfortados y congraciados, no lo niego.

...Pero no las escucha nadie, porque nadie hay para escucharlas ...
Lo que llamamos Dios, es una rama de la ciencia que nunca acabaremos de entender          

De ahí la Religión, tenemos que dar respuesta a las cosas que vemos y no podemos explicar de ninguna manera. Ni se podía explicar antes, ni se puede explicar ahora. El Hombre es así, y necesita, si es preciso, apoyarse en fabulaciones.

Por eso, degraciadamente mueren tantos niños, hay tanta hambre, tanta miseria y tanto sufrimiento ...Nadie va a venir a liberarlos ... Porque no existe ese Dios con sentimientos.
... Porque sólo destinando un 1 % ó menos, de la riqueza mundial a la lucha contra el hambre y las enfermedades que matan a esos niños, acabaríamos con esa situacion. Sólo con nuestra tolerancia y aplicando la justicia podemos liberar a aquellos otros, eso lo sabemos *TODOS* y no es cosa de Dios, es cosa nuestra. Es cosa de los hombres

En cuanto al hijo que muere en nuestros brazos, es una desgracia, pero es una causa natural y determinada por los caprichos del ciclo vital, mas allá de éste hecho, sólo queda el sufrimiento, y el sufrimiento es consecuencia de los sentimientos, y los sentimientos sólo residen en los humanos y en muchos mas vertebrados que también son criaturas que sufren. ...Y que hacen ¿Esperan que Dios les ayude? Yo creo que lo asumen y siguen viviendo con esa tristeza que ahora les queda. Nada más.

Dios no vá poner remedio a éstas cosas. Porque Dios no es Humano, es un invento nuestro.
Sólo el Hombre puede liberar al Hombre. Por lo demás estamos solos. Solo nos tenemos a nosotros mismos y *sólo nosotros* sufrimos cuando vemos sufrir a nuestro prójimo.
Por eso, aunque Dios estuviese al corriente de éstos hechos, no los consideraría razón para intervenir.

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

En realidad nos recontra fuimos del tema, tiago. Yo coincido con vos, no espero nada de Dios... sera porque dentro de todo he tenido suerte en la vida, o porque los golpes que recibi los considero como lo que son, el resultado de una loteria inversa. Hay quien gana dinero, hay quien "gana" otros premios menos favorecedores. Y tambien coincido con vos que, salvo catastrofes naturales que son escasas, tenemos las herramientas (y preferimos no usarlas por accion u omision) para construir una sociedad en la que, por lo menos, nadie pasara hambre a menos que tal fuera su eleccion libre.

Realmente el objetivo de esto era ver si alguien podia encontrar una manera imaginativa de legar a los creados un mensaje del Creador que fuera siempre actual. Black Tiger contesto, a su manera. De ser el Creador, estaria siempre alli. Me quede pensando en eso... que seria un poco cansador. Pero, siendo el Creador, y suponiendo que tuvieramos necesidades de descansar, podriamos poner el universo en "pausa" y para ellos, estariamos siempre presentes.

No digo con esto que no se pueda opinar de otros temas en este hilo... solamente les recuerdo la idea que yo tire. Entonces, que mensaje dejarian?

Yo pensaba que no tenia respuesta para esto... y de ser yo un creador de universos, preferiria una interaccion menos constante. No se si daria señas de mi en absoluto. Pero, se me ocurrio mientras escribo, podria poner un cartel (de cualquier tecnologia que se les ocurra) y cada tanto actualizarlo. Cuanta importancia le daria la gente al cartel (supongamos un enorme display en la Luna) eso no lo se. Pero, podria ir actualizandolo con el tiempo, segun sea la evolucion de la sociedad creada. Por lo menos resolvi el problema de un mensaje que atraviece los tiempos...


----------



## tiago (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> En realidad nos recontra fuimos del tema, tiago. Yo coincido con vos, no espero nada de Dios... sera porque dentro de todo he tenido suerte en la vida, o porque los golpes que recibi los considero como lo que son, el resultado de una loteria inversa. Hay quien gana dinero, hay quien "gana" otros premios menos favorecedores. Y tambien coincido con vos que, salvo catastrofes naturales que son escasas, tenemos las herramientas (y preferimos no usarlas por accion u omision) para construir una sociedad en la que, por lo menos, nadie pasara hambre a menos que tal fuera su eleccion libre.
> 
> Realmente el objetivo de esto era ver si alguien podia encontrar una manera imaginativa de legar a los creados un mensaje del Creador que fuera siempre actual. Black Tiger contesto, a su manera. De ser el Creador, estaria siempre alli. Me quede pensando en eso... que seria un poco cansador. Pero, siendo el Creador, y suponiendo que tuvieramos necesidades de descansar, podriamos poner el universo en "pausa" y para ellos, estariamos siempre presentes.
> 
> ...



Mira, no nos hemos ido del tema.

El mensaje siempre ha estado ahí "Dios hizo al hombre a su imagen y semejanza"
Hasta que nos demos cuenta que Dios somos cada uno de nosotros. Esa es la gran verdad, y ése es el gran mensaje que nos dejó. El gran mensaje que los Hombres nos dejamos a nosotros mismos.
Lo he querido explicar un poco con la parrafada anterior.

¿Quien no se va del tema hablando de estas cosas? 

Saludos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

Me dejaste asi 

Muy bueno lo que decis.

Si, que buen mensaje es ese. Somos la imagen y la semejanza del creador, y tambien nosotros podemos crear.

Y lo que es mas lindo, la ciencia en cierto sentido reafirma ese mensaje. Durante años la gente ha soñado con ser "estrellas" de Hollywood... y resulta que todos nosotros estamos formados por materiales que alguna vez estuvieron en estrellas que hace mucho murieron.

La verdad... lo mas grande del espiritu, y lo mas grande de la materia formada en las profundidades del espacio y del tiempo, son parte nuestra. A veces te tienen que recordar cual es el Mensaje... uno lo aprende y lo olvida una y otra vez. Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Muchas veces veo que hay gente que discute el hecho de que la Biblia (o el Coran, o el libro que Uds. quieran) pueda ser realmente de inspiracion divina. No es mi intencion entrar en esa polemica, cada uno con sus creencias y todos amigos.


Yo no lo veo muchas veces, y las pocas veces que lo he presenciado no se puede decir que hayan sido "discusiones", porque ninguno de los participantes estaba dispuesto a modificar ninguno de sus argumentos por inconsistentes o erróneos que pudieran ser.

Como sea, si de un mismo libro se derivan otros dos con diferencias en aspectos fundamentales y a su vez, en el caso del cristianismo, de la interpretación del mismo libro surgen sectas con diferencias en aspectos fundamentales,  en el aspecto literario deja mucho que desear.


> Algunos, de orientacion cientifica, pretenden que de ser cierta la inspiracion divina, deberia haber un mensaje que solamente la gente de muchos siglos despues pudiera entender (y eso teoricamente convenceria a los escepticos del futuro, suponiendo que el Creador, por alguna razon, no tuviera planeado seguir charlando con sus creados). Por ejemplo, podria haber puesto en la Biblia que las cosas estan formados por ladrillos y estos a su vez por ladrillos y asi siguiendo hasta que los ladrillos mas pequeños son mas chicos que dividir el grosor de un pelo por tres, y el resultado por setenta, y nuevamente por setenta, y nuevamente por setenta.


 Esa es una afirmación completamente gratuita. No sé que sentido tendría escribir en lenguaje para gente de la edad del bronce algo que sólo entenderán los de la era espacial, donde para ellos ese lenguaje elemental resultará terriblemente impreciso y ambiguo.


> Supongamos que las computadoras siguen avanzando y hay programas en los que podemos crear Universos bastante complejos. En este nuevo papel de Creador... que mensaje le dejarian a las generaciones futuras de su creacion para convencerlos? (o, lo que es casi lo mismo, que mensaje hubieran querido recibir de nuestro Creador para convencerse de su existencia?).


No hay que escribir nada, basta *actuar* de manera clara, sin "disfraces". 


PD.  La verdad... todavía no entendí a que apuntás


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 28, 2012)

si yo fuera dios emparejaría la inteligencia de todos los seres y les daría el don de la paciencia


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

Eduardo, quiza no lo entiendas pero es algo que yo vi muchas veces. O sea, gente de orientacion cientifica  que dice que si Dios hubiera querido demostrarnos su veracidad, podria haber dejado escrito en los libros sagrados (o en otra parte) algo que la gente primitiva que supuestamente los recibio, jamas podria haberse inventado porque estaba mucho mas alla de sus capacidades. Como el ejemplo burdo que di de como se podrian haber describipto las dimensiones de un atomo en lenguaje biblico. En el libro "Contacto" de Carl Sagan (nada menos), la humanidad descubre que al parecer hay mensajes ocultos en el numero Pi. Tengo mis reservas a lo que dice ese libro porque en definitiva, si buscamos en las cifras infinitas de Pi encontrariamos todo mensaje posible (si son realmente aleatorias), pero es llamativo que un enamorado de la ciencia como Sagan haya escrito un libro asi.

Y no termina esto alli, tiene su contrapartida. Mas de una vez he visto personas de confesiones diversas que afirman con total seguridad que conceptos complejos de la ciencia que solo hemos adquirido ultimamente estan "claramente explicados" en los libros sagrados. O que afirman que sucesos historicos estan codificados de una u otra manera, en forma clara o confusa, sobre todo en libros sagrados.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2012)

gabriel17 dijo:


> tiene que haber un arquitecto para tan grandiosa creacion


llamalo asi, o no , se supone que aca en la tierra la vida se formo a partir de .......
quiero decir que basta una unidad basica pero con las funciones minimas necesarias (reproduccion, mutacion, adaptacion , etc)  para que  con el tiempo  se formen agrupaciones mas complejas .
y de ahi a el infinito .



chclau dijo:


> Muchas veces ...........................................
> ....................................................................................
> que mensaje hubieran querido recibir de nuestro Creador para convencerse de su existencia?).



te pusiste a pensar :
y si el creador se extinguio ???  y no tenia pensado hacerlo .
y si estaba mas ocupado en intentar NO extinguirse que en ver que mensaje le dejaba a las cosas que dejaba en el camino  ???? 
y si ni siquiera penso que "lo que dejaba" llegaria a ser lo que es  ???



chclau dijo:


> Black, supongamos que pudieras convencerlos que eres Dios, como evitarias que el contenido de las charlas fuera:
> - quiero mas dinero
> - que me importa el dinero, yo lo que quiero es estar sano
> - quiero tener hijos
> ...



haaa......que buen punto.........me parece que vos sos DIOS, conoces muy bien a tus hijos 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> No haciendo ningún milagro para nadie. Tal como a un hijo, yo hice hasta acá, ahora te toca a vos.


segun la epoca, hoy se les da todos lso caprichos a los pendex..

*leyendo la respuesta 12  de tiago  (muy buena y clara) y demas me di cuenta de algo :
y es que el hombre primitivo, si , ese , el primitivo, carente de experiencia y conocimientos fue el que "invento a Dios" , algo bastante absurdo, por que mantenemos ese concepto casi intocable.
ahora que tenemos mas conocimientos , mas experiencia podemos plantearnos las cosas y "reinventarlo" y la respuesta Numero 12 de tiago me parece muy coherente para ese fin *


----------



## Ratmayor (Sep 28, 2012)

Si fuera Dios no dejaría ningun mensaje, no cometería el error de crear la humanidad


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Eduardo, quiza no lo entiendas pero es algo que yo vi muchas veces. O sea, gente de orientacion cientifica  que dice que si Dios hubiera querido demostrarnos su veracidad, podria haber dejado escrito en los libros sagrados (o en otra parte) algo que la gente primitiva que supuestamente los recibio, jamas podria haberse inventado porque estaba mucho mas alla de sus capacidades. Como el ejemplo burdo que di de como se podrian haber describipto las dimensiones de un atomo en lenguaje biblico. En el libro "Contacto" de Carl Sagan (nada menos), la humanidad descubre que al parecer hay mensajes ocultos en el numero Pi. Tengo mis reservas a lo que dice ese libro porque en definitiva, si buscamos en las cifras infinitas de Pi encontrariamos todo mensaje posible (si son realmente aleatorias), pero es llamativo que un enamorado de la ciencia como Sagan haya escrito un libro asi.
> 
> Y no termina esto alli, tiene su contrapartida. Mas de una vez he visto personas de confesiones diversas que afirman con total seguridad que conceptos complejos de la ciencia que solo hemos adquirido ultimamente estan "claramente explicados" en los libros sagrados. O que afirman que sucesos historicos estan codificados de una u otra manera, en forma clara o confusa, sobre todo en libros sagrados.


aca estas hablando de la mente humana :
si vos le dejas a alguien un monton de letras seguro que armara frases .
el 11 de septiembre derribaron las torres gemelas...... y hay quienes armaron 11 - 9  y torres hasta con el billete de dolar y encontraron por todos lados "cosillas escondidas" .
sime pongo en campaña seguro que encuentro señales que avisaban que a mediados de agosto de el 2012 iba yo a tener flor de diarrea.

ahora, dejando de lado ese punto algo verdaderamente insondable, que da para infinitas posibilidades es la mente humana, y mas hoy dia que somos millones de personas.
la mente humana , con su capacidad de imaginar y de soñar.
es .........eso si que infinito

mira la historia humana, las cosas buenas y malas, mira las peliculas que se han hecho , los libros que se han escrito , la musica.
lo que se ha descubierto con la ciencia .

y mira el tema de las religiones y la educacion:
como un niño es una mente virgen y moldeable  y como se puede manipular.

y asi veras y descubriras muchas cosas.

pero seguir dandole vueltas a esa tuerca de Dios y la biblia y la religion de hace mas de 2k años es ya torpe.
fue esa epoca , hace mucho que la gente vivia esa vida y siempre se necesito de respuestas y siempre los adultos EDUCARON  a sus hijos con sus creencias.
asi que lo que hoy llega es un poco un telefono descompuesto.
parte de lo que te cuestionas NO ES TUYO REAL  es lo que mamaste de chiquito, y eso te da vueltas y vueltas en la cabeza.
si hubieses nacido en la china no tendrias eso en la cabeza sino otras cosas, si hubieses nacido en las islas de hawaii pensarias en otras cosas.

quiero decir que mucha parte de loq ue vivimos, de lo que pensamos en estos temas NO ES REAL  ,es solo fantasia pasada de generacion en generacion  y armada , sostenida por nuestra mente .

y que tal si ???? ..............
hay tantas opciones.
tantas posibilidades.

quizas un ser superior nos creo .
quizas somos solo una combinacion de atomos que se formo al azar.
quizas.....hace millones de años paso una nave espacial y arrojo aca sus desechos , incluido el WC  y dichos desechos biologicos fueron el principio de nosotros.

pero te digo algo :
podria decirte que una civilizacion no suele pensar en que mensaje dejara, por que como dije antes no planea extinguirse, ahora si asi fuese.
anda a saber, yo tendre mi idea, vos otra,el otro otra.
ves ??? 
cada uno la suya.
y ni siquiera somos esa civilizacion, que quizas piense distinto a todos nosotros.
quizas ellos tenian su cultura, distinta.

que queda ???? 
mirar para adelante , y no para atras.

ahora.......si tu asunto es por que VOS  pensas crear alguna forma de vida, pues patentala y quizas una marca de nacimiento que si o si aparezca en todos los individuos, de igaul forma que la nariz o los ojos:
digamos una marca en una nalga que diga.
fui hecho por 
y en la otra nalga: 
chclau

creo que seria ........clarito. no ????


----------



## chclau (Sep 28, 2012)

Es que... yo no soy chclau, tendria que dejar mi nombre y apellido... pero me da no se que en las nalgas. Aunque sean tan lindas como las que pusiste. Y debo no ser Dios, no mas, porque no hago cosas de tanta calidad.

Obviamente que el tema me interesa pero no se decir bien por que, tambien tengo clara que mucho de lo que somos se debe al accidente de donde nacimos... pero ojo, hay mucho que no, la genetica trae mucho mas cosas metidas adentro de lo que podemos o queremos aceptar, preferimos pensar que somos un invento cultural, sera porque pensar tambien en los genes es algo medio feito y hubo regimenes tristemente famosos con esas ideas.

Conte sobre un libro de ciencia ficcion que habla sobre esto, sobre creados y mensajes. Tambien pense, sobre tu pregunta, que a lo mejor somos el resultado de un programa, invencion o experimento y que quiza el tipo que lo hizo se murio... o no le interesa, o le salio mal y le da no se que borrarlo. Las posibilidades son infinitas.

Podemos haber sido creados hace un segundo con todas nuestras memorias incluidas, huesos de dinosaurios y todos los chiches.

A mi personalmente no se me da mucho eso de andar grabando mi nombre en arboles o paredes, pero a mucha gente le gusta. Incluso la humanidad misma envio (bueno, la NASA, a mi no me preguntaron) al menos dos mensajes fisicos y unos cuantos radiales a otras civilizaciones. Si es que las hay.

Y si volvemos a nuestras religiones, a las que la mayoria de nosotros mamamos de chicos, ahi hay un Dios que esta muy preocupado porque nos acordemos de el y de sus reglas, hasta los ultimos detalles. Si la interaccion entre el Creador y la humanidad realmente existio... en eso concuerdo con Eduardo, literariamente, aunque famosa, la Biblia es un fracaso porque corrientes sumamente opuestas surgieron del mismo Libro y de las mismas reglas.

Salvo... salvo que en nuestra limitada capacidad no entendamos cabalmente el Plan.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> . Incluso la humanidad misma envio (bueno, la NASA, a mi no me preguntaron) al menos dos mensajes fisicos y unos cuantos radiales a otras civilizaciones. Si es que las hay.



y luego se arrepintieron , por que se dieron cuenta que quizas , si hay alguien de el otro lado , no sea amigable.
es un claro ejemplo que no la tenemos nada clara, estamos apendiendo , explorando cosas nuevas.
y tambien esta claro que con nuestra imaginacion exploramos posibles escenarios, reales o imaginarios.





chclau dijo:


> ..
> Y si volvemos a nuestras religiones, a las que la mayoria de nosotros mamamos de chicos, ahi hay un Dios que esta muy preocupado porque nos acordemos de el y de sus reglas, hasta los ultimos detalles. Si la interaccion entre el Creador y la humanidad realmente existio... en eso concuerdo con Eduardo, literariamente, aunque famosa, la Biblia es un fracaso porque corrientes sumamente opuestas surgieron del mismo Libro y de las mismas reglas.
> 
> Salvo... salvo que en nuestra limitada capacidad no entendamos cabalmente el Plan.



elhombre creo esa fantasia....... aca Ningun dios tiene nada que ver.
y la biblia , y jesus y todo eso para mi fue muy bueno y muy util en ESA EPOCA .
romanos y demas yerbas, esclavitud y demas porquerias, >>>>> la vida no tenia valor, las reglas humanas eran una porqueria.

hoy los 10 mandamientos son validos y son mas justos y correctos que la justicia de la mayoria de los paises, asi que el asunto de jesus de nazareth de hace 2K años para mi fue tremendo asunto .
un crack en la historia loca y sin normas de la humanidad.
que me digas que luego se metieron muchas manos a poner su idea, y que muchas mas  tomaron su bandera para .............
es otra cosa.
mira hoy dia:
tenes curas que son pedofilos.
tenes la iglesia de esos brasileros , la iglesia de dios que son estafadores .
como te dije:
el ser humano y su cabeza , tuerce todo ,crea y crea, cosas buenas  y malas.
es un lio  y somo s miles de millones.

NO hay un Dios, hay lo que hay , existio lo que existio , de igual modo que hitler fue un puntito de inflexion en la historia de la humanidad (como algo malo) tambien el señor que vivio hace mas de 2000 años fue TREMENDO  punto de inflexion para la humanidad toda, segun mi vision para bien , y luego cada quien vio , creyo ver y tomo lo que se le canto , 2 mil años, si habran pasado personas fanaticas, cada uno con su raye, con su fanatismo .
vidas desperdiciadas, vidas sufridas, arruinadas por locos fanaticos de religion .

no te des manija , que ni vale la pena.

viste prometeus ?? yo no .
la que vi hace poco es batalla naval.
tomate una cervecita fria che y dejate de dar maquina .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 28, 2012)

Chclau , tengo una clienta que necesita que le hagas una reforma-reparación-potenciación según modelo 





Saludos !


.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 28, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Eduardo, quiza no lo entiendas pero es algo que yo vi muchas veces. O sea, gente de orientacion cientifica  que dice que si Dios hubiera querido demostrarnos su veracidad, podria haber dejado escrito en los libros sagrados (o en otra parte)


Yo no niego que hayas visto eso muchas veces, digo que no es algo tan frecuente en gente con orientación cientifica. Porque ya ves... yo no lo he visto 


> algo que la gente primitiva que supuestamente los recibio, jamas podria haberse inventado porque estaba mucho mas alla de sus capacidades.


La gente primitiva no recibió escrito nada, lo "recibió" su clase gobernante, ellos no sabían leer.  Solamente les informaron que tenían obedecer ciegamente (bajo penas terribles) unas leyes "divinas" de interpretación variable según los tiempos y las necesidades. 
Algo muy conveniente para los gobernantes de todas las épocas.


> Como el ejemplo burdo que di de como se podrian haber describipto las dimensiones de un atomo en lenguaje biblico. En el libro "Contacto" de Carl Sagan (nada menos), la humanidad descubre que al parecer hay mensajes ocultos en el numero Pi. Tengo mis reservas a lo que dice ese libro porque en definitiva, si buscamos en las cifras infinitas de Pi encontrariamos todo mensaje posible (si son realmente aleatorias), pero es llamativo que un enamorado de la ciencia como Sagan haya escrito un libro asi.


No lo he leido, pero me extrañaria mucho que tan luego Sagan pudiera haber escrito eso con una intención diferente de la pura ficción.


> Y no termina esto alli, tiene su contrapartida. Mas de una vez he visto personas de confesiones diversas que afirman con total seguridad que conceptos complejos de la ciencia que solo hemos adquirido ultimamente estan "claramente explicados" en los libros sagrados. O que afirman que sucesos historicos estan codificados de una u otra manera, en forma clara o confusa, sobre todo en libros sagrados.


Lo "bonito" de la Biblia que es tan larga y tan pesadamente redactada que muy poca gente le lee más que unos párrafos, y aquellos que sí lo hacen, como en general son personas con convicciones religiosas muy fuertes --> Objetividad = 0  y retuercen y sacan de contexto lo escrito para que se ajuste a sus ya asumidas conclusiones.


----------



## chclau (Sep 29, 2012)

Eduardo, nada es tan simple. No digo que la religion no haya sido instrumento, complice (y dueña) del Poder, pero la historia no es tan simple.

Si fuera tan simple, si fuera solo el interes del Poder... la Biblia jamas habria sido publicada asi como es. Tiene demasiadas ideas "raras", no todas favorables al poder. Con respecto a que es un libro largo y pesado... bueno, depende que capitulo, depende que parte. Yo en la secundaria estudie tambien Derecho Civil y algun otro, y eran mucho mas pesados. El problema de la Biblia es que contiene parrafos equivalentes de Derecho entre fabulas, historias, mandamientos, explicaciones sobre la creacion del mundo, anecdotas, consejos, delirios varios y hasta recetas de cocina. 

Definitivamente, no es un libro facil de leer, ni tiene final feliz.
Que muchos lo retuercen hasta sacar de adentro lo que querian encontrar? Indudablemente. Pero, nuevamente, es solo parte de la historia.

La Biblia tiene algo especial. Puede ser que sea simplemente el hecho de haber sobrevivido tanto tiempo, asi como sobrevivio Stohenenge y otros, millones de edificios, no. Puede ser que haya algo mas.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 29, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> La Biblia tiene algo especial. Puede ser que sea simplemente el hecho de haber sobrevivido tanto tiempo, asi como sobrevivio Stohenenge y otros, millones de edificios, no. Puede ser que haya algo mas.


Todo lo que tiene de especial es ser el libro sagrado de religiones que siguen vigentes, y por lo tanto, ellas mismas se encargan de su supervivencia.

 Que haya algo mas... y...no importa de que se trate siempre puede haber algo mas, pero las opciones tienen tienen diferente probabilidad.  
Y si sos una persona que le parecen "naturales" los fenómenos sobrenaturales, el abanico de posibilidades es infinito porque cualquier cosa que se te ocurra no necesita "encajar" con nada conocido (por ser sobrenatural).



Hace unos meses, un conocido se fué de pesca con un amigo y volvió contando que había sido abducido por un OVNI  
Su explicación era la siguiente: Estaban navegando por una zona y de repente (ninguno de los dos se acordaba de nada) aparecieron en otro lugar, mucho más lejos, habiendo transcurrido varias horas.  Según él, como la distancia era mayor que la que podían hacer con la nafta que tenían, la única explicación posible que veía era el secuestro por un OVNI.

Ahora bien, yo estoy seguro que su relato era honesto, es decir eso era lo que él creía, perooooooo:  ¿Que es más probable? La abducción, o que la "misteriosa" desaparición de un cajón de vino (infaltable en toda excursión de pesca) les haya hecho perder noción de la distancia, el tiempo y hasta sus nombres.


----------



## chclau (Sep 29, 2012)

Hablando de Prometheus, tiene mucho que ver con el tema que estamos tratando, la vi y no me gusto mucho. Me parecio mas de una vez estar viendo otra vez Alien. Demasiadas coincidencias. Ya se que es parte de la serie, pero eso no es motivo para que el argumento sea tan parecido en muchos aspectos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

Eduardo los de la caja de vino desapareció o eso lo agregaste vos al relato,o le preguntaste eso a tu amigo?
te pregunto porque en santa fe ya he escuchado casos similares entre parientes , en algunos casos con y otros sin vino,aunque da a la duda,por los personajes involucrados en algunos casos y en otros no ,lo escuche también de gente grande y respetable


----------



## chclau (Sep 29, 2012)

Cuando era chico fui criado en una casa con un cierto contenido religioso. De mas grande me hice extremadamente racionalista y esceptico.

Hoy... solo se que no se nada. Porque cuando uno escarba en las raices de la ciencia y de la matematica, tambien se encuentra con agujeros grandes como una casa. La matematica tambien es una cuestion de fe. Que funciona, no hay duda, pero su coherencia interna es y sera, segun sabemos ahora, indemostrable.

Y por otra parte, hay mucha gente que acumula experiencias absolutamente inexplicables.  Que desafian toda explicacion racional. Incluido yo. Entonces, si bien no creo en manos de fuego sobre el Sinai entregando la Biblia (posible, pero sumamente improbable), creo que hay muchas cosas del Universo que escapan a nuestro alcance. 

Incluido si hay o no Dios, si interviene o no en nuestras vidas y si hay algun motivo para este grandioso espectaculo que todos protagonizamos. Puede ser que no haya ninguna, que la vida es un mero accidente en un planeta en un rincon perdido. Lo mas probable es que cuando se termina la funcion, se termina y punto. A mi me parece, de todos modos, que hay algunas cosas que se nos escapan.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 29, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> Eduardo los de la caja de vino desapareció o eso lo agregaste vos al relato,o le preguntaste eso a tu amigo?
> te pregunto porque en santa fe ya he escuchado casos similares entre parientes , en algunos casos con y otros sin vino,aunque da a la duda,por los personajes involucrados en algunos casos y en otros no ,lo escuche también de gente grande y respetable



Lo de "desapareció" fué porque se habían tomado todo lo que llevaban. Eso sí, me aseguraba que no los había afectado para nada 


En esta clase de situaciones siempre se repite el mismo patrón.

- La persona tiene una experiencia extraña de la que no puede mostrar ninguna prueba sólida. En general, ni endeble, sólo su relato.

- De su relato completamente fantástico no se puede decir racionalmente que fué lo que pasó. 
Que otra cosa puede pasar... si el tipo siempre te va a contar lo que él sintió, no lo que realmente pasó.  Los detalles que ayudarían a entender, con el susto ni los vió.

- Y por supuesto, las conclusiones de la experiencia son siempre los elementos paranormales en que el individuo creía de antemano, con grandes influencias de estereotipos culturales y de Hollywood.   

¡Que curioso! ¿No?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 29, 2012)

jajaja muy bueno ¡¡


----------



## chclau (Sep 29, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Lo de "desapareció" fué porque se habían tomado todo lo que llevaban. Eso sí, me aseguraba que no los había afectado para nada
> 
> 
> En esta clase de situaciones siempre se repite el mismo patrón.
> ...


Bueno, pero lo mismo se podria decir exactamente de alquien que se enamoro. Solo puede dar su relato, en general la gente se enamora y se casa en un rango parecido de edades, y los ideales de belleza tienen grandes influencias de estereotipos culturales y de Hollywood. Ergo, el amor no existe?

Ya se que no es exactamente lo mismo. Tambien se que se han ofrecido diversos premios para quien demuestre capacidades paranormales... premios que hasta el dia de hoy no han sido cobrados por nadie.

Y para peor de males, ningun cientifico serio (o casi ninguno) va a querer investigar estos temas en los que hay tanto chanterio que de solo meter mano ya te quedas pegado.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 29, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Salvo... salvo que en nuestra limitada capacidad no entendamos cabalmente el Plan.



ya lo dijiste todo , si pensas que hay un plan entonces hay alguien tras de el .





chclau dijo:


> Eduardo, nada es tan simple. No digo que la religion no haya sido instrumento, complice (y dueña) del Poder, pero la historia no es tan simple.
> 
> Si fuera tan simple, si fuera solo el interes del Poder... la Biblia jamas habria sido publicada asi como es. Tiene demasiadas ideas "raras", no todas favorables al poder. Con respecto a que es un libro largo y pesado... bueno, depende que capitulo, depende que parte. Yo en la secundaria estudie tambien Derecho Civil y algun otro, y eran mucho mas pesados. El problema de la Biblia es que contiene parrafos equivalentes de Derecho entre fabulas, historias, mandamientos, explicaciones sobre la creacion del mundo, anecdotas, consejos, delirios varios y hasta recetas de cocina.
> 
> ...



aca mencionas algo interesante:
pones la biblia y el derecho civil en la mesa.
y me di cuenta de algo :
que si , son pesados, fasitidiosos, nada utiles (no son fisica, ni electronica, ni una pelicula entretenida)  PERO ........tienen algo , adivina que ???
quien sea un poco inescrupuloso , quien sea un buen chanta que pretenda hacer de su vida un buen negocio pues que los leera una y mil veces, los "estudiara" para sacar frases que le convengan, para saber como manejarse.
quienes estudian esos libros en general son para manejar al ganado (ganado = poblacion humana ) , puesto que ambos son lo que decis y ademas son las leyes para muchos.
y son muy faciles de acomodar segun a uno e convenga.
jee... no conoces  gente que te dice que "es abogada"  como forma de intimidarte ???? 

pero estamos mezclando, esto es de la manipulacion y conducta humana, vos queres saber acerca de "el origen " .





Eduardo dijo:


> Según él, como la distancia era mayor que la que podían hacer con la nafta que tenían, la única explicación posible que veía era el secuestro por un OVNI.
> .


claro, como las corrientes marinas y de rios basicamente son nulas y despreciables para que mencionarlas.
si por lo menos hubiesen aparecido lejos y encima rio arriba o contra corriente bueno, lo dudamos un poco .
pero bueno, lo otro que decís es si lo mas lógico, lo de el vino .
muy posible que en su planeta no haya uvas y por eso vengan a chuparse el vino


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 29, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Bueno, pero lo mismo se podria decir exactamente de alquien que se enamoro. Solo puede dar su relato, en general la gente se enamora y se casa en un rango parecido de edades, y los ideales de belleza tienen grandes influencias de estereotipos culturales y de Hollywood. Ergo, el amor no existe?


No tiene nada que ver.  
El relato de una persona que pasó por una experiencia shockeante debe ser siempre tomado con cuidado porque la mente humana es muy hdp con lo que termina "grabando".

Yo lo sufrí en carne propia. Hace pocos años ,me corté la última falange de dos dedos en un accidente de trabajo.  A toda la escena la sigo teniendo muy clara en mi mente, hasta en cámara lenta. 
Peeeeero... Un mes después del accidente ví el video que habían tomado las cámaras de seguridad. Todo fué apenas un instante, un tipo que retrocede bruscamente y empieza a putear. Toda la secuencia de imágenes que hay en mi memoria jamás ocurrieron.



El problema con estas cosas, es que se acostumbra "abusar" del signo ==> 
Se analizan una serie de posibilidades descabelladas para terminar sugiriendo directa o indirectamente que eso implica que debe haber otra que mágicamente resuelve todo.  ¿Y como? ¡Ah, no sé! 


Siempre me río (por no llorar) con los análisis New Age de las pirámides de Egipto.
¿Como las hicieron?  Al no haber quedado documentos sobre sus técnicas de construcción solamente podemos especular. Y no entiendo por que a la gente, la opción mas plausible le parecen ovnis con rayos láser y dispositivos antigravedad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Además...   ¿Adivinen que se diría de su construcción si esas mismas pirámides no estuvieran en Egipto sino en Jerusalem? 



> Ya se que no es exactamente lo mismo. Tambien se que se han ofrecido diversos premios para quien demuestre capacidades paranormales... premios que hasta el dia de hoy no han sido cobrados por nadie.
> Y para peor de males, ningun cientifico serio (o casi ninguno) va a querer investigar estos temas en los que hay tanto chanterio que de solo meter mano ya te quedas pegado.


¿Que culpa tienen los científicos?  Para estudiar eso se necesita la colaboración de la persona con las supuestas capacidades. Y que yo sepa, cuando ha habido colaboración arrojaron resultados negativos.

Si vamos pensar a quienes les correponde investigar estos fenómenos, pues más que nada a aquellos mismos que los ofrecen. Porque de esa manera, sean verdaderos o falsos, pueden usarlos mejor.
Curiosamente, quienes hacen algún tipo de "estudio" son los estafadores (y buena guita que hacen). Mientras que aquellas instituciones que supuestamente les interesa el bienestar del hombre y que en su lista de beneficios ofrecen sanaciones y milagros varios , en lugar de investigar como "llegar mejor a Dios" o "mejorar el efecto placebo" se limitan a montar el circo.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 29, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> L
> Que otra cosa puede pasar... ?


desde pueblos enteros que lo hacen para atraer al turismo hasta pajeros solos que lo hacen para llamar la atencion y el abanico es mas amplio aun .
no te olvides de quienes hablamos 





tiago dijo:


> El mensaje siempre ha estado ahí "Dios hizo al hombre a su imagen y semejanza"
> .


hoy estuve pensando en esto:
vos no haces a una persona:te reproducis.
quiero decir que hacer a una persona ?? otra persona 
un ser humano no se pone a intentar construir seres humanos , por que eso se hace solo :
reproduccion
bueno, quizas un científico "vivillo" podria decir que quiere crerar vida y para ello pide colaboracion de jovencitas cientificas 

pero bueno , ven que  huele raro eso de "hacer a su imagen y semejanza" 

SALVO QUE .....
y segui pensando 
nosotros podemos crear ROBOTS a nuestra imagen y semejanza.
o sea construcciones distintas fisicamente a nosotros, me refiero en distintas a su estructura basica, nosotros somos biológicos y nuestra creacion no .
ENTONCES.
si dejo volar mi imaginacion.
nuestro "creador" no era biologico......... ?¿ que seria ?¿

da para dejar volar la imaginacion
tambien lo de la pelicula prometeus, una especie de hace millones de años que es biologica y es tan conocedora que "juega " con la biologia.
es jugar con la imaginacion.

PERO lo que si estamos pecando es que nos estamos cagando en el estudio de miles de personas y muchisimas generaciones que estudiaron y estudian restos arqueologicos, especies existentes y extintas y su relacion , y mucho mas , que nso lleva a entender de donde venimos.
y NO VENIMOS DE UN VARITAZO MAGICO
o sea que NO FUIMOS CREADOS *ASI COMO SOMOS.*
venimos de una evolucion de hace millones de años, cambios y mas cambios.

ENTONCES .
si fuimos hechos a imagen y semejanza de nuestro creador:
cuando fue ??
como era el creador ?
un simio ??
o mas atras?? 
un pequeño mamifero ?? 
o mas atras ??
un grupo de celulas ?? 

que hacemos ?? creemos en lo que sabemos  y estudiamos, no vos y yo sino miles de personas , o retrocedemos a esa epoca hermosa de hace mas de 500 años para atras en la cual eramos ignorantes felices que nos hervian en aceite o nos quemaban por herejes ????


----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2012)

El tema de "a nuestra imagen y semejanza" es del Antiguo Testamento, y te aseguro que no tenes ni idea de lo problematico que es (para los que estudian la religion seriamente y no, no todos lo hacen para saber como explotar y engañar a su projimo. Acaso todos los tecnicos estudian electronica para engañar a la gente?).

En la religion judia esta absolutamente prohibido hacer representaciones de Dios, no vas a ver ni estatuas, ni animales ni siquiera flores en la gran mayoria de las sinagogas. Pensar que Dios es semejante fisicamente a nosotros es inconcebible. Y eso contrariamente al cristianismo en el que como sabemos una de las tres manifestaciones de Dios es un ser humano. Hablar de "a imagen de Dios" es muy problematico y la interpretacion usual es que se trata de una frase a nivel espiritual, que el hombre tiene las herramientas para perfeccionarse y llegar a ser como Dios.

Lo otro muy problematico de la frase es el uso del plural. Justamente en un libro que es profundamente (y hasta celosamente) propagandista del Dios Unico.

Es indudable que hay una contradiccion entre el relato de la Creacion de la Biblia y los descubrimientos cientificos. Esa contradiccion, hay quienes la "reparan" negando a la ciencia, hay quienes lo hacen negando a la religion. Hay otros caminos. Para mi, la religion en una epoca tenia como objetivo dar respuestas a todo. Desde la Creacion hasta el derecho, pasando por la etica y Por Que estamos aqui. En estos tiempos, la religion no tiene nada que hacer en lo que es ciencia, muy poco en derecho. Pero PARA MI tiene su papel en la etica y en por que estamos aqui.

Yo era mucho mas racionalista fanatico que lo que Uds. escriben aqui. Por que cambie? Por al menos tres experiencias personales, y por entender tambien que en las bases de la ciencia hay tambien signos de pregunta enormes, que la ciencia misma nos dice (hoy) que jamas recibiran respuesta.

La matematica es autoconsistente pero no podemos demostrarlo. La cuantica y la relatividad no funcionan juntas. Algunos experimentos practicos de la fisica cuantica sugieren que solamente la observacion activa convierte a la realidad en real.

El fenomeno OVNI y los fenomenos psi han sido investigados tambien cientificamente. Y cuando se han eliminado borrachos, mentirosos y alucinados, aun queda un cierto porcentaje sin explicar.

Porque, racionales como somos, nos queda cada dia mas claro que ni los soles, ni los planetas son un fenomeno unico. La vida, quiza tampoco. El universo tiene mas de 13 mil millones de años. Si en otro punto de nuestra galaxia hubiera aparecido vida inteligente hace, digamos, cien mil años y todavia existen... Pues hace rato que habrian llegado de visita aqui. Porque a mi no me cabe dudas que si tenemos exito en no auto aniquilarnos, de aqui a cien mil años (si no muchisimo menos) habremos recorrido toda nuestra galaxia.

De ahi a que me crea que son seres humanoides grises con grandes ojos negros como aparecen en X files hay un largo trecho. Pero, que deberian estar aqui ya? Es muy, pero muy posible.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> seres humanoides grises con grandes ojos negros como aparecen en X files


Y si uno de ellos es a lo que llamamos "Dios".


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2012)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Y si uno de ellos es a lo que llamamos "Dios".



Y según tu entender ¿Cómo debería ser?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Sep 30, 2012)

si dice *a la imagen y semejanza* ,dios soy yo cuando me miro al espejo o sea el creador esta dentro de cada uno de los humanos,
el mensaje debe estar codificado en el ADN segun


----------



## tiago (Sep 30, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> ENTONCES .
> si fuimos hechos a imagen y semejanza de nuestro creador:
> cuando fue ??
> como era el creador ?
> ...



Nooo... El Universo es infinito. Hay tanta cantidad de Universo en la superficie de un remoto planeta, cometa, estrella como en la botonera de tu teléfono móvil.                                            

Desde que existe "algo" ...La primera partícula, ya fuimos hechos a imagen y semejanza de nuestro creador ... Los humanos, el resultado de la evolución. El resultado de ese "algo" primordial. ¿Como era el creador?... Como lo sigue siendo. Mira a tu alrededor y ahí lo tienes. Eso sí, él tambien evoluciona, pues somos la misma cosa.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> ¿Como era el creador?... Como lo sigue siendo. Mira a tu alrededor y ahí lo tienes. Eso sí, él tambien evoluciona, pues somos la misma cosa.


 Pero no estás respondiendo nada. Le estás diciendo que mire a su alrededor y se imagine lo que quiera.

Yo estoy mirando a mi alrededor y veo mi patio con algunas flores y mucha caca de mis perros.  Si bien está reflejando a la humanidad no me dice nada de la imagen del creador.


----------



## tiago (Sep 30, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Pero no estás respondiendo nada. Le estás diciendo que mire a su alrededor y se imagine lo que quiera.
> 
> Yo estoy mirando a mi alrededor y veo mi patio con algunas flores y mucha caca de mis perros.  Si bien está reflejando a la humanidad no me dice nada de la imagen del creador.



Pues hazte a la idea que todo lo que ves está hecho con lo mismo, pero evolucionado, incluidos nosotros. Ese material básico y antiguo es el creador, ni mas ni menos.
... Que no hay un viejito bondadoso, ni fuerzas milagrosas, sólo ciencia y mas ciencia.
Mira, vida en otros planetas estoy seguro que sí ha de existir.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2012)

tiago dijo:


> Pues hazte a la idea que todo lo que ves está hecho con lo mismo, pero evolucionado, incluidos nosotros. Ese material básico y antiguo es el creador, ni mas ni menos.
> ... Que no hay un viejito bondadoso, ni fuerzas milagrosas, sólo ciencia y mas ciencia.


En otras palabras, la figura de Dios se acomoda a nuestra imaginación.  En eso coincidimos 


> Mira, vida en otros planetas estoy seguro que sí ha de existir.


Y... con la inmensidad no ya de planetas, sino de galaxias que hay, probablemente si.
Ahora, que haya en nuestro sistema solar... con suerte puede ser microorganismos elementales, pero vida inteligente definitivamente no. Salvo la Tierra, ningun otro lado se dan condiciones que favorezcan su desarrollo.
Fuera del sistema solar, con lo indecentes que son las distancias estelares es muy poco probable que alguna vez podamos detectarlas.  Y que "ellos" vengan de paseo a construir pirámides, dibujar enigmáticas figuras, aplastar pasto y jugar a las escondidas --> menos.


----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Pero no estás respondiendo nada. Le estás diciendo que mire a su alrededor y se imagine lo que quiera.
> 
> Yo estoy mirando a mi alrededor y veo mi patio con algunas flores y mucha caca de mis perros.  Si bien está reflejando a la humanidad no me dice nada de la imagen del creador.



LOL, Eduardo, me imagino que si hubieras nacido en el momento adecuado y hubieras escuchado a un melenudo diciendo "mirad los lirios del campo", vos le habrias contestado:

 Ma que queres que mire? Son todos blancos, son. Aparte que aca hay una baranda que no se banca porque justo fertilice ayer, digame, don.





Eduardo dijo:


> En otras palabras, la figura de Dios se acomoda a nuestra imaginación.  En eso coincidimos
> 
> Y... con la inmensidad no ya de planetas, sino de galaxias que hay, probablemente si.
> Ahora, que haya en nuestro sistema solar... con suerte puede ser microorganismos elementales, pero vida inteligente definitivamente no. Salvo la Tierra, ningun otro lado se dan condiciones que favorezcan su desarrollo.
> Fuera del sistema solar, con lo indecentes que son las distancias estelares es muy poco probable que alguna vez podamos detectarlas.  Y que "ellos" vengan de paseo a construir pirámides, dibujar enigmáticas figuras, aplastar pasto y jugar a las escondidas --> menos.


Eso tampoco lo podes saber. En el satelite Europa, por dar un ejemplo, podria tranquilamente desarrollarse vida compleja. Y con respecto a las distancias incalculables? Nosotros, que apenas ayer nos bajamos de los arboles ya estamos (quiza) a pocas decadas de desarrollar naves interestelares a velocidades mayores que la luz. No me puedo ni imaginar a que podria llegar una civilizacion con unos cuantos miles de años de desarrollo tecnologico.

Eso si, todos los cuentitos sobre circulos de pasto, piramides y etc.... sirven muchisimo y son muy creibles. Sobre todo si te llamas von Daniken.

Como realmente reaccionaran civilizaciones avanzadas con respecto a nosotros... ni idea. Supongo que con suerte nos tendran en una especie de reserva natural como para que nos desarrollemos sin que nadie nos moleste, y miraran de vez en cuando, no vaya a ser que salgamos afuera con nuestras tipicas intenciones y naves armadas con bombas de fusion.

La realidad, como siempre, sera algo completamente distinto a lo que nos imaginamos.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Eso tampoco lo podes saber. En el satelite Europa, por dar un ejemplo, podria tranquilamente desarrollarse vida compleja.


Lo que se busca en Europa, Titán no se cuales mas hay en la lista son extremófilos. Si bien implica un cierto grado de complejidad no los llamaría "vida compleja" porque eso suena a árboles, pescados, perros y gatos .



> Y con respecto a las distancias incalculables? Nosotros, que apenas ayer nos bajamos de los arboles ya estamos (quiza) a pocas decadas de desarrollar naves interestelares a velocidades mayores que la luz. No me puedo ni imaginar a que podria llegar una civilizacion con unos cuantos miles de años de desarrollo tecnologico.


Hoy por hoy, no se ha observado ningún fenómeno estelar ni atómico con velocidad mayor que la de la luz.
Si alguna vez se detecta, pero de verdad, no por un conector mal enchufado, van a pasar bastantes años hasta que se entienda el fenómeno (mucho laburo teórico) y muchos más para un desarrollo tecnológico acorde. Actualmente, no lo permite ni la física.

Independientemente de que físicamente se pueda o no alguna vez, la "barata" es y será intentar mensajes radiales.
En esta página uno puede jugar con la asignación de parámetros en la ecuación Drake.
Salvo que uno sea generoso, difícil que el chancho chifle en nuestra galaxia. Y para las otras, ninguno va a vivir para enterarse.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> lo problematico que es ...................



exacto, es problematico .

te voy a decir algo para que lo pienses, vos que iniciaste esto preguntando ¿ como haria un creador para ........ ? 

y si te digo que como creador yo lo que haria es simplemente orientar en sus genes , en su fuerza interior para que la evolucion de esa especie "tienda o vaya" hacia donde espero .
que te parece ??? 
podra una especie, una forma de vida adaptarse a el planeta donde fue plantado, pero luego de muchisima evolucion , de transformarse en un ser cada vez mas complejo siempre, sin darse cuenta "tienda " hacia "algo" .

un creador que realiza una creacion que espera evolucione por millones de años y supère "casi extinciones" y catastrofes en el planeta no sera tan ingenuo como para  pretender dejar un texto escrito.
dejara algo si, pero en la misma alma de su creacion.

y ahora te pregunto yo, que es mas sano , mas logico, mas razonable:
seguir fanaticamente ideas y conceptos escritos y pensados por seres humanos de hace solo mil años o 3 mil años o unos cientos de años ???
o seguir esa fuerza que va mas alla de la idea formada por la epoca de uno o varios individuos ??? 
el ser humano posee inteligencia y la usa, posee pasion y necesidad de aprender, de construir, de descubrir , de crear .
es absurdo atarse al ancla de epocas burdas, ignorantes y oscuras .
y negar lo que existe, lo que es el fruto de millones de vidas.

un saludo che


----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2012)

Eduardo, no concuerdo con vos. Ya hace varios años que un profesor mexicano desarrollo un modelo que implica una solucion a la relatividad general y que permite volar a velocidades superiores a las de la luz. Lo que pasa que hasta ahora era solamente una curiosidad porque las energias implicadas eran monumentales. En este año se ha presentado otro modelo matematico que permite el vuelo de naves pequeñas sin necesidad de cantidades fabulosas de energia.

Puede ser que sean falsas alarmas, pero la puerta a FTL no esta cerrada. Hay una rendija, y si hay una rendija alguien va a colarse.


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2012)

Eduardo dijo:


> Lo que se busca en ..........................



lo que ( y como lo... )  buscan los de la NASA es en base a coherencia.
si dejasen volar su imaginacion y se pusiesen a tirar ideas a lo loco y dejadas por que si acoplarse a cada libro sagrado y a cada pelicula que marco nuestra mente hoy estarian creando iglesias locas y fumando marihuana.

el caso este de la NASA y el caso de CUALQUIER CREACION DE EL HOMBRE sea la fabricacion de acero, de autos, de aviones, de medicamentos , de plastico, de LO QUE SEA  nos muestra muchisimo.
es un ejemplo inmenso.
de la diferencia entre paja mental y el camino real.

con el camino real se aprende, se crea , se hacen cosas consistentes .
con la paja mental sea como sea no .
podremso responder con total ambiguedad (sin decir nada en absoluto ) que mirando por la ventana de nuestra casa estan las respuestas (  ) .
pero luego de 2 mil años seguiremso diciendo lo mismo :
que mirando por la ventana estan las rspuestas.
un dope total.


o , podemos aceptar la realidad, no agregarle nada de fantasia, espiritualidad y demas (si queres disfrutala en tu intimidad, pero no la conviertas en una guia para tu vida) Y ESFORZARNOS POR AVANZAR .
es similar a quien estudia años y logra algo 
o quien no estudia y se la pasa años mirando la TV o fantaseando .

me dicen que creen en algo superior ?? pues ese creador fue gigante y estuvo hace millones de años y dejo algo que esta mas alla de la tonta palabreria de personas que vivieron hace solo unos pocos siglos o milenios y que no sabian mas que esclavizar, engañar y ser fanaticos .

hay un largo camino, ya lo descubrimos, que hay muchisimas cosas que no vemos , que la naturaleza no nos la pone a simple vista, y requiere un camino y un esfuerzo REAL  , abrir los ojos de verdad .



chclau dijo:


> Eduardo, no concuerdo con vos. Ya hace varios años que un profesor mexicano desarrollo un modelo que implica una solucion a la relatividad general y que permite volar a velocidades superiores a las de la luz. Lo que pasa que hasta ahora era solamente una curiosidad porque las energias implicadas eran monumentales. En este año se ha presentado otro modelo matematico que permite el vuelo de naves pequeñas sin necesidad de cantidades fabulosas de energia.
> 
> Puede ser que sean falsas alarmas, pero la puerta a FTL no esta cerrada. Hay una rendija, y si hay una rendija alguien va a colarse.


y a eso voy , recien lo pones y lo tomo :
ese profesor mexicano seguro que estudio años y años.
pero estudio la realidad de el universo.
calculo que no la biblia y demas cosas historicas que son lo que son:
parte de la historia y de como es el ser humano .

vos crees que la iglesia pura llegaria a algo ?? 
seguiriamos con carretas tiradas a caballo, enfermedades que se llevan a miles y millones y de vez en cuando quemando a algunos inocentes.


----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2012)

Bueno fernando, creo que en otras palabras estas diciendo lo que dijo tiago. Yo no me ato a ideas primitivas como andar lapidando gente o negar los dinosaurios porque no figuran en la Biblia.

Peeero, en esta epoca tan materialista, me parece que la cultura laica NO ha tenido exito en orientar al hombre a su destino de grandeza. Todo se queda en la superficialidad, comprarse un Ipod, un Ipad, un boluPad. Ni loco quiero ver una nueva epoca de las cruzadas... ni religiosos fanaticos que castran a la mujer y al pensamiento. Pero ME PARECE que la religion de mis padres y mis abuelos, que no eran fanaticos ni mucho menos, los hizo mucho mejor gente de lo que somos hoy en general. A lo mejor idealizo. No se.

Ray Bradbury en su obra Cronicas Marcianas sueña un Marte (melancolicamente perdido) en que la milenaria civilizacion marciana supo combinar arte, ciencia y religion. En nuestro mundo, todo parece que tiene que ser guerra. Si sos cientifico, tenes que ser ateo. Si sos religioso, odiar a Darwin. Si sos Cristina, odiar a Clarin. Si sos israeli, reventar a un palestino... Y asi, sin fin. 

Tanta guerra cansa. Podriamos tratar de ver que tiene cada cosa, y adoptar lo mejor de cada uno. Todos tienen algo bueno.

En la religion judia, hay una frase hermosa con una trampa. Dice. Ama a los demas como te amas a ti mismo. La trampa es que tenes que amarte a ti mismo para que realmente de resultado, porque si te odias a vos mismo... te imaginas que queda para los otros.

Una vez, dialogando con un cristiano me dijo que la definicion de Cristo es mejor aun. Dice, amaos los unos a los otros como yo os ame. Y es cierto, es una meta inalcanzable pero noble. Amar al projimo como Dios nos ama. No importa si creemos o no en Dios. Imaginemos una persona con la capacidad de ver en cada uno de nosotros y rescatar lo bueno que cada uno tiene y quererlo sin limites. Yo estoy a años luz de ser asi, pero como objetivo de vida... me parece que es bueno.

A lo que voy es que cada ideologia, cada corriente, cada persona (hasta los politicos) tienen un lado positivo que podemos admirar. Puede ser que tengamos que rechazar y descartar el 90% de lo que hace una persona. Pero siempre vas a encontrar algo para rescatar. Por lo menos, en la gran mayoria de la gente.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 30, 2012)

Yo solo tengo una duda, todas las demás las tengo resueltas: "lo hizo dios"
¿Quien o que hizo a dios? Si la respuesta es "existió siempre" o "se hizo a si mismo" me sobra el concepto ; cualquier cosa que desconozca existió siempre o se hizo a si misma y listo; las soluciones sencillas suelen ser las mejores no aporta nada añadir un paso intermedio.
Con lo sencillo que es decir "pues mira, no lo se" siempre será mejor que aplicar el comodín, si adimto que algo no lo se puede que lo investigue y lo averigüe.


----------



## chclau (Sep 30, 2012)

Y agrego una cosita mas. Me quedo con la ciencia toda la vida para analizar como comenzo el Universo y lograr llegar a Alfa Centauro en dos meses.

Pero ni toda la ciencia del mundo puede demostrar que matar esta mal, que esta mal acostarse con tu hija, que esta mal robar.

Eso es etica y comportamiento social. Y para mi, es algo mucho mas elevado que todo el conocimiento sobre el Universo. La pregunta del millon es... quien tiene las herramientas, la solidez y la vocacion para impartir ese comportamiento etico?

No apunto a nadie con la respuesta, no estoy seguro de tenerla. De algo si estoy seguro: No es un cientifico, ingeniero o tecnico.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> .........
> La pregunta del millon es... quien tiene las herramientas, la solidez y la vocacion para impartir ese comportamiento etico?
> No apunto a nadie con la respuesta, no estoy seguro de tenerla. De algo si estoy seguro: No es un cientifico, ingeniero o tecnico.


 Como tenerlas, no las tiene nadie, pero las sociedades nunca se preocuparon por eso. Al menos aquellos miembros que dirigían sus destinos (los que cortaban el bacalao)  


Si con esto estás sugiriendo que las reglas de comportamiento ético deben provenir del área espiritual, creo que el único que se salvaría sería el budismo. Y digo esto porque de budismo no conozco un pomo 
Porque con la Biblia... No me jodan!   Los libros Levítico y Deuteronomio conforman una verdadera guía para psicópatas


----------



## fernandob (Sep 30, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Yo no me ato a ideas primitivas como andar lapidando gente o negar los dinosaurios porque no figuran en la Biblia.
> 
> .


lo se, solo es de marcar que la combinacion de  esas ideas + gente no muy educada da para caminos tenebrosos.



chclau dijo:


> Peeero, en esta epoca tan materialista, me parece que la cultura laica NO ha tenido exito en orientar al hombre a su destino de grandeza.



te dare una opinion personal:
pienso que es asi, la religion NO permite que el hombre alcance su potencial, ni en lo mas minimo.
PERO  por desgracia el hombre con solo alejarse de estas religiones tampoco alcanza su potencial, es mas, el ser humano es muy propenso a "caer en pozos profundos" hoy se ve en paises donde ciertas culturas estan arraigandose.
no olvidar lo que paso con alemania en epoca de hitler, es un tema que si bien pinta trillado al parecer la humanidad no aprendio mucho de el mismo .
ya hablamos que hay mucha gente, fuerzas humanas que gustan de manipular a los pueblos, y son muchas , asi que cunado una se va es reemplazada por otra.
pues bien, en esas epocas y con esa gente la "iglesia , o mas bien diria las escuelas religiosas" son un refugio, ya que mantienen un cierto nivel.
la religion tiene un cierto "nivel seguro" , pero ahi se queda y niega muchisimas cosas.

entonces como dije: detienen al ser humano .
PERO  de nuevo repito , no hay que olvidar que el ser humano es , una parte , un monstruo, y hay muchos caminos para el mismo .
la religion sola no es el mal .
el mismo ser humano lo es.

remarco que siempre critique a la religion pero por otro lado me parecen buenisimos y mas para su epoca lso 10 mandamientos, que hoy dia como que lso necesitamos un monton , con la cantidad de psicopatas que andan manejando el mundo .





Scooter dijo:


> Yo solo tengo una duda, todas las demás las tengo resueltas: "lo hizo dios"
> ¿Quien o que hizo a dios? Si la respuesta es "existió siempre" o "se hizo a si mismo" me sobra el concepto ; cualquier cosa que desconozca existió siempre o se hizo a si misma y listo; las soluciones sencillas suelen ser las mejores no aporta nada añadir un paso intermedio.
> .


quien pretende saber esas respuestas esta muy desubicado.
quien pretende que el ser humano hoy es capàz de ....... o puede pretender tener todas las respuestas ..... es el colmo de la tontera y soberbia.
recien estamos aprendiendo.
sabemos muchisimas cosas que no se sabian hace 100 años-
Y MIRA ALGO MAS:
Si uno en realidad quiere acercarse a la creacion , o como la llamen , pues lo unico que tiene que hacer es ponerse a estudiar, a leer , pero ciencia.
la ciencia es el resultado de el estudio y dedicacion de muchas personas y de toda su vida.
no de paja .
pensa si este foro existiria si andres se la hubiese pasado leyendo revistas de ovnis y de religion ??
preguntale cuanto dedico en la facultad y luego en armar y programar este asunto .

hay una mezcla de cosas vagas en estos temas:
1 -- el creer que podemos tenr todo (respuestas) , solo por que nso hacemso preguntas.
2 ---  el negar la solucion aunque la tengamos adelante, fijense aca en el foro , cuantos preguntan cosas y ni se dignan en leerlas , si vos les das un enlace lindo y bueno , de un pibe que hizo un pdf explicando el tema y son 50 paginas........NO LO LEEN .
es mas facil la paja de preguntar y ver si se lo dicen en 5 renglones.
tambien se ve en la web lo contrario , de un tema que hay mil respuestas, pero cuando miras en detalle son lo mismo : copy  y paste mil vecs y nada es claro , .
muy vago el bicho.

queres acercarte a la creacion ???
estudia !! 
hay mil cosas que se saben , que se descubrieron fehacientemente , y las tenes ahi , para maravillarte.
pero no .........paja y vuelta a lo mismo .


como va alguien a preguntar quien nos hizo ???? o quien  (QUIEN ?? ) creo el universo 
eso es pajerismo mental, estudia astronomia, antropologia, fisica y mil cosas mas.
y sino solo lee.
ahora si lees y sin saber cuestionas ..... y terminas con preguntar  ¿ quien lo hizo ??? 
es solo querer charlar, discutir al pedo , paja mental al infinito, negar que te respondan lo que vos mismo preguntas.
el que pregunta eso es comodo , no quiere aprender ni entender, quiere lo comodo:
que alguien le diga:
"se descubrio que en una estrella en tal lugar y a tantos mileniso luz de distancia hay un barbeta que es el que maneja todo ....ya se descubrio.... clarito " 

asi se quedan con esa  y se van al sillon a mirar la tele.
paja mas paja es eso , muestra la conducta.
que se joroben si les pego a muchos pero ES LA ACTITUD  , es eso.
es burlarse de quienes si estan intentando entender .





chclau dijo:


> Y agrego una cosita mas. Me quedo con la ciencia toda la vida para analizar como comenzo el Universo y lograr llegar a Alfa Centauro en dos meses.
> 
> Pero ni toda la ciencia del mundo puede demostrar que matar esta mal, que esta mal acostarse con tu hija, que esta mal robar.
> 
> ...



estas mezclando y yendote para cualquier lado.
lo que señalas que es muy importante es el comportamiento humano , que tiene muchas lineas y segun que situacion.
pues bien , eso tambien se estudia y se analiza.
si uno quisiera.
podes no estudiarlo ni analizarlo y ir segun sopla el viento , a los tumbos.
podes estudiarlo y analizarlo solo para usarlo en tu provecho.
o podes estudiarlo y analizarlo y ver si se puede hacer algo para bien .

cientifico, ingeniero o tecnico no , pero uno que estudie con la misma dedicacion , linea , apertura mental y objetividad SI .
si no, lo  te queda es un ser humano que no sea estudioso , , mira..............quien estudia estudia, es unica linea, podra ser el como persona un HDP o un buen tipo .
pero quien no estudia y se dedica a querer ser guia, decime :
¿ te tengo que poner fotos ?? 
de la cantidad de chantas que hay , hubo y habra ?? 

ademas, que estas separando , como si fuese separado:
*PRIMERO :
acaso un cientifico es un ser sin alma ??? podra ser ateo, pero el amor por los demas, la fuerza y el querer................ni comparacion .......nunca leiste de la gente que dedico su vida para encontrar vacunas o curas a enfermedades ?? gente que estudio  y dedico su vida, para ayudar.
me vas a decir que no hay alma ?? corazon ?? espiritu??.
pasion por conocer, por descubrir ..
me vas a decir que tiene mas un piojo de esos que se dicen guias espirituales y solo quieren sacarte donaciones ???* 

SEGUNDO :
no importa quien  y que haga, hay cosas que dependeran de el momento , la oportunidad, la suerte,el ser humano es una masa de millones de personas, cada uno con ............su miedo , su egoismo, su ....sus ......su ignorancia, su experiencia.
es dificilisimo, el poder lograr que la masa humana te siga.
no se por que , pero hasta me da la impresion de que es mas facil que sigan a un sinverguenza que a un buen tipo .
no se por que .
quizas se hipnotizan como la presa cuando ve a su depredador........no se.
es tema de estudio.





Eduardo dijo:


> :
> Porque con la Biblia... No me jodan!   Los libros Levítico y Deuteronomio conforman una verdadera guía para psicópatas



yo no he leido nada de eso , pero es un claro ejemplo de algo que se escribio en cierta epoca, por cierta gente .
y es muy interesante, por que te muestra que en todas las epocas hay y hubo gente como digo: monstruos manipuladores, psicopatas.
Pero hasta que no se acepte esto y se distinga y se luche para evitarlo, pues nada.
tenes gente jodida, que escribio eso, reyes manipuladores desde niños.
ambiciosos y tambien locos, necesitados locos de agarrarse a algo (y interpretarlo como quieren en su raye) .
yo me pregunto:
la gente buena, que trabaja, que ama y cuida a sus hijos, que no joden a lso demas, que son pacificos, amables , que no ambicionan joder a nadie...........se pusieron a pensar que es agente no necesita andar recurriendo a abrir el libro sagrado , no necesitan andar mirando a ver que les dice de como comportarse.
es la gente jodida la que quiere decirte como comportarte y cuando quieren inculcarte un comportamiento de porqueria, pues deben machacar y machacar .
por que las cosas normales..............salen solas.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 1, 2012)

Yo no digo que esté mal creer; es muy útil en ciertos momentos. Por otro lado la ética y la religión no parecen ir muy de la mano visto lo visto; no existirían las guerras santas y mira que hay.
Yo cambiaría un mandamiento "no usar el nombre de dios en vano" por "no usar a dios como justificación de lo que me beneficia"

Bueno, ya les contaré si quema mucho la hoguera...


----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2012)

Algo que puso Fernando me hizo acordar a una novela de Asimov. En la ciencia ficcion es un tema recurrente el imaginar una galaxia poblada por humanoides. Si alguien le interesa realmente saber como puede ser asi, hubo quienes incluso dedicaron tiempo en delirar por que pudo haber pasado:

1) La evolucion tiene comportamiento fijo y los seres inteligentes son necesariamente humanoides (para mi gusto una gansada)
2) Que hubo un imperio galactico que descendio a la barbarie luego de colonizar decenas de mundos, y de ahi cada mundo siguio su evolucion propia.
3) Algun otro delirio que no me viene a la memoria

Asimov no da ninguna explicacion. No es ese el punto, Asimov (como muchos otros autores de ciencia ficcion) usa sus cuentos como excusa para contar, no sobre los hombrecitos verdes, sino sobre nosotros mismos.

En el cuento, hay un congreso de psicologos extraterrestres en el que se les informa por primera vez que se hizo contacto con la Tierra. El asombro es general cuando el psicologo relata que en la Tierra existe el fenomeno de histeria colectiva.

Para mi tambien es un enigma. Es mas facil manejar (bajo ciertas condiciones) a diez mil personas que a veinte. Por que? Supongo que habra teorias sobre eso. 

Se puede comenzar un grupo politico, un grupo religioso, una asamblea barrial. Con suerte, sera permanente y generalmente los que lo hacen reciben de ello ciertos beneficios. Aunque sea solamente levantarse a una vecinita-o. Con el tiempo y si se nos termina la suerte, tendra muchisimo exito. Cuando tenga muchisimo exito, sera el momento del comienzo de la decadencia. Se sumaran al grupo montones de personas y en general, ya no sera lo que era. Terminara desintegrandose o convirtiendose en un instrumento de control de los de arriba a los de abajo, del tipo que bien conocemos.

Por alguna razon los seres humanos no podemos manejarnos razonablemente en grandes grupos. Y eso es igual se trate de futbol, politica, conciertos de rock, religion o concurrencia a una playa en que nadie conoce a nadie.

Por eso lo que yo digo no se aplica a estructuras de poder. No tengo NPI de como se resuelven los problemas de la humanidas y sus estructuras de poder. Yo hablo al nivel de que nos movemos todos aqui, de unos cuantos gatos locos que no influimos ni controlamos a nadie. A ese nivel, me parece, nos esta fallando la espiritualidad. Si la respuesta es educacion para valores laicos o Hare Krishna o el despertar cosmico o meditacion trascendental o la religion de nuestros padres... tampoco tengo NPI.

Ahora, analizar la religion (o cualquier otro grupo humano) por lo que se hizo hace trescientos años o por cruzadas en el pasado o segun lo que dice el Levitico me parece un tanto desubicado. Es como si yo dijera que quiero ir a Holanda y me dijeran que no porque ahi cazan brujas. O si yo hablara de Alemania y me dijeran que es un pais colonialista. Paso eso hace tanto tiempo que nadie lo recuerda ya. O que si hago destrozos en Inglaterra me van a deportar a Australia. Ojala! Me iria a pasear a Inglaterra y de paso me ligo un viaje a Australia de regalo!

Y no lo digo porque si, en Inglaterra hay hasta el dia de hoy propiedad publica (puentes, etc.) en la que se advierte que si alguien lo daña sera deportado a Australia.
Hay que analizar las cosas en un contexto mas contemporaneo. Si se puede. Salvo que estemos convencidos que todavia estan planeando hacer cruzadas, asesinar herejes y apedrear adulteras. En ese caso si, entiendo las objeciones.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2012)

por lo que te entiendo vos decis que la cosa es analizar el tema espiritual HOY  dejando de lado el pasado.
pero , yo ya escribi bastante.
que dicho tema "lleva a  ciertos caminos malos si uno no tiene una solida educacion"(se vio en el pasado)  .
que si tenes educacion no te lleva hoy a nada, quizas en ciertos momentos puede ser un consuelo, pero tambien es un consuelo otras cosas si las tenes.
y respecto de el posible creador, tambien puse.

o sea: esta delirar acerca de que paso hace millones de años (imposible ya que no hay datos y lo que se ha podido armar  (antropologos) , quienes quieren creer en lo espiritual NO creen en quienes estudian.) 

entonces ..... que queda ??? 
no se que queda de este tema , que es lo que pretenden que hablemos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

fer dijo:
			
		

> que dicho tema "lleva a ciertos caminos malos si uno no tiene una solida educacion"(se vio en el pasado) .


discrepo , ejemplo, uno de los tantos que hay,
''la banda de la cheta''
la banda de los rompe huesos , esos también eran todos educados,abogados,
y hay miles de ejemplos mas
tener educación no asegura que camines por la buena senda


----------



## chclau (Oct 1, 2012)

No queda mucho, Fer, fue un delirio al principio y levanto otros delirios despues  Creeme de todos modos que me intereso leer lo que cada uno puso.

Ahora, volviendo a Prometheus, no te dio un poco de bronca que semejante pelicula la hayan hecho asi, casi como a las cachetadas, con agujeros en el libreto increibles, y en la que no se entiende (ni se cree) el comportamiento de muchos de los actores?

Por ejemplo, los prometianos a quien crearon, al hombre o a todos los seres vivos? Y si fue solamente al hombre, despues de algo asi como entre 50000 y un millon de años de desarrollo tecnologico, eso es todo lo que consiguieron? Y son tan animales que una base esta destruida y durante 2 mil años a nadie se le mueve un pelo en su planeta madre? Y al otro que despiertan, la reaccion es empezar a cagar a trompadas a todos? No se, muy trucha. Si hubiera sido de Tiburon, Delfin y Mojarrita.... todavia diria que fue muy trucha.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2012)

mira, NO LA VI , solo lei un poco y vi los avances y me parecio que ya todo estaba visto.
vere de dejarla para alquilar cuando salga , pero no me atrapo para el cine.

cuando era yo chico te salia una pelicula buena cada 2 años, hoy las hacen como chorizo, cada semana tenes estrenos.
ya no es solo tener un buen argumento , hacerla bien, como una obra de arte ...... no .
basta que la saques, que tires la carnada un mes antes para atraer a los ansiosos y listo:
recaudaste unos millones.

es asi la cosa.
no me extraña lo que decis.

el otro dia vi en casa (alquilo mi señora)  "el espejo roto" , trabaja la mina que hacia de esposa de leonidas en 300.
no tenes idea........desde el principio dije "no puede ser " ..... algo tiene que pasar...... no puede ser TAN  trucha esta pelicula.
y si.........tremendamente trucha.-
http://www.infovideo.com.ar/pelicula/dvd/6971/el-espejo-roto

cero interes en hacer una trama, en armar algo de suspenso, en dar una coherencia......
asi de una :
se rompe un espejo y solo por eso el director considero que era suficiente excusa para que quienes estaban reunidos ese dia comiencen a sufrir el que :
uno a uno van muriendo por que a cada uno se le rompe en su casa otro espejo y de el sale su doble para ocupar su lugar.
asi, nada mas.
nada de nada.
solo un momento se ve una rubia mas o menos linda que se va a bañar y podes verla en tetas, pero el resto de la pelicula , es mas divertido ver publicidad.
estas esperando a ver "cuando empieza" , o luego de la mitad pensas "algo no vi " , o cortaron algo ??? por que no podes hacer una pelicula de "esto" .
y termina asi , como empezo ..... al pepe .
hasta me pregunte yo:
si de el otro lado de el espejo hay un mundo igual.... para que te pasas ?? 
lo unico que cambia es que seras zurdo.
y si te pass asi y todo , para que vas a matar a tu gemelo ?? al pepe ... tenes un mundo entero.

en fin....... peliculas macdonalds.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

pero no cuenten el final,que todavía no vi ninguna de esas películas


----------



## fernandob (Oct 1, 2012)

es que el espejo roto es para que NO  la vayas a ver .
si te dicen que te invitan gratis o sino tenes que quedarte en el parque dandole de comer a las palomas y lloviendo , pues quedate con las palomas que la pasaras mejor.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Oct 1, 2012)

ya que estamos,todos invitan y encimo tengo que pagar yo,,
asta el maiz para las palomas


----------



## Imzas (Oct 13, 2012)

gabriel17 dijo:


> tiene que haber un arquitecto para tan grandiosa creacion


Yo lo resumoa si y evito muchos problemas, Dios no es una persona como dicen las religiones, pues seria un superheroe o un humano con superpoderes. El universo es demasiado complejo y notamos la presencia de Dios en todo, por lo que una persona o tres en uno seria muy poco. Y eso que dejamos de lado la posible existencia de otras dimensiones, antimateria, etc.
Por lo que en vista de las limitaciones pasadas y presentes a mi inteligencia, lo pude resumir de la siguiente forma. Que Dios es en parte, Mente, Consciencia y Fuerza.
Mente, por que demuestra inteligencia en el diseño y creacion del universo donde estamos.
Consiencia, por que se ve que hay proposito, por lo tanto es autoconsciente de algun modo.
Fuerza, por que las otras dos caracteristicas no limitan su actividad, pues se mueve por todos los planos o dimensiones con energia denotando su actividad, tanto como materia, asi como energia, antimateria, etc.
Puede que el razonamiento anteriormente expuesto sea solo el fruto de una mente limitada por la humanidad y enfermedad. Pero me sirve, por lo menos a mi para darme cuenta que la "Verdad" es demasiado grande como para que un humano, o grupo de ellos, la pueda contemplar toda o una casntidad suficiente como para decir, "nosotros tenemos la verdad, vente pa' acá". Osea las guerras santas son inutiles, y no demuestran amor al projimo, en absoluto y justifican la avaricia y la maldad humana.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 13, 2012)

*les copmparto esta idea que estuve pensando , es un analisis de la frase :

"hecho a su imagen y semejanza" 

la idea es tener un rato eso en la mente y ver las reales posibilidades , dejando de lado el costumbrismo .
y me puse a pensar:
como hace alguien algo a su imagen y semejanza ?? 
me refiero a que si un ser vivo , BIOLOGICO  hace a otra persona lo que esta haciendo es reproduciendose, es lo natural, a menos que sea un ser unico e individual sin posibilidad de reproducirse, pero .......
desde el vamos lo que es similar a nosotros son nuestros hijos.
pero a que llamariamos "hecho a nuestra imagen y semejanza " ?? 
en nuestro caso si creamos un ser vivo biologico  podríamos crear una criatura rara, pero no a nuestra imagen y semejanza, por que eso ya lo hacemos naturalmente con la reproducción.
no hay interes en hacernos a nosotros mismos y si lo hicieramos seria un poco redundante o extraño decir "que lo hacemos a nuestra imagen y semejanza" .
entonces ??.. donde es mas logico decir eso ??  
nosotros estamos experimentando con ROBOTS, con la tecnologia nuestra: 
mecanica
electronica
etc, etc.
y a estas creaciones si podemos darles la forma que queramos  y si tendria sentido hacer algo "a nuestra imagen y semejanza"  y remarcar eso .

entonces, me lleva a pensar que si hubo un creador este NO fue biologico , quizas energia, o alguna forma de vida No biologica la cual descubrio a el carbono y  lo que llamamos vida biologica y se puso a jugar con ella creando cosas.

*


----------

